# Asus Laptop HDMI geht nicht :(



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

Habe meine ein neues Asus Laptop UL80VT geholt und funktioniert auch alles super bis auf den HDMI anschluss, der geht nicht bzw. reagiert nicht wenn ich an Fernseher anschließe. Der hdmi anschluß ist auch nirgends im Gerätemanager aufgeführt... bitte um hilfe !!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2010)

Hast Du bei den Treibern mal nachgesehen? Das ist ja nur ein intel-grakachip, oder?

Evtl. is auch ne Tastenkombination nötig.

In der Anleitung steht nix?


----------



## Ahab (26. Februar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt: Treiber checken, eventuell neu installieren. 

Guck mal im Gerätemanager, ob eine entsprechende Option mit einem gelben Fragezeichen belegt ist.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2010)

Wieso sollte ein Anschluss im Gerätemanager aufgelistet sein? Check mal die Anzeigeoptionen, vielleicht musst du ja HDMI wie ein zweiter Monitor schalten.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

es gibt nichmal explizit ein chipsatztreiber  .. ja ist ein intelchip.. der treiber ist von nvidia aber kein controlcenter oder sowas


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (26. Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal die Fn Sondertasten( F1 - F12 ) an, da müsste ein Symbol sein wo ein Laptop und ein Monitor abgebildet ist bei meinem Laptop ist das Symbol auf F5.

Ich kann so zwischen dem Laptop Bildschirm und dem Externen Bildschirm umschalten.

Musst dann die Fn Taste ( Links neben der Windows Taste) gedrückt halten und dann F5 drücken


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

ja das hab iuch auch schon probiert .. aber ich glaube es liegt am grafikkartentreiber... die taste die du meinst habe ich.. aber da tut sich nix .. an meinem alten laptop hat alles noch funktioniert


----------



## Mac Scot (1. März 2010)

Das UL80VT verfügt doch soweit ich das gerade nachgelesen habe über dieselbe Umschaltbare Grafikkarte wie mein UL50VG mit der man zwischen der Onbord Intel und der zusätzlich verbauten Nvidia G210M Grafikkarte umschalten kann.
Der HDMI Anschluß funktioniert aber nur in Verbindung mit der Nvidia Grafikarte, so steht es zumindest in der Bedienungsanleitung von meinem Laptop und ich vermute einfach mal das wird bei dir genauso sein. Also einfach mal auf Nvidia Grafik umschalten und dann noch mal Probieren.


----------



## einsA (1. März 2010)

oh das hört sich vielversprechend an und wie schalte ich zur nvidia grafik um ??


----------



## Mac Scot (1. März 2010)

Das läuft über die Express Gate-Taste. Die ist Links oberhalb der Tastur angebracht, unter folgenden Link ist ein Bild. http://www.notebookcheck.com/typo3temp/pics/f33aad7ea2.jpg
Du kannst die Grafikkarte auch im laufenden Betrieb AN/Aus bzw. Umschalten ein Neustart ist dafür nicht notwendig.


----------



## Zwiebelschale (4. März 2010)

zum switchen zwischen einzelnen monitoren (bzw. externen) reicht doch unter 7 eig  windowstaste+p?


----------

